# Background with caves



## yonipainting (Jun 3, 2013)

Hi there.

After lot of searching through DIY background ideas and not finding what I was looking for, I came up with this idea and decided to post it here. Hope you like it too and use it for your tanks.

I am not going to go into details about applying cement levels, coloring cement, siliconing, checking Ph levels etc, because there is a lot of info about all that around.

So, here it is. I purchased two 2x8 styrofoam boards 3" thick 
20130406_135209 by yoipainting, on Flickr

Than I cut them to fit in my tank and siliconed them together with A LOT of silicone. The reason I went with 3 and 4 boards glued together is that I waned to have sizable caves in there

20130406_142139 by yoipainting, on Flickr

The next step was a lot of fun. I did some knife and hand digging but the most of it was done by burning the stirofoam with a blow torch. Please do this outside, and have a hose with running water ready because the foam will catch on fire and just keep burning if you do not hose it down. Do whatever you want at this stage as to number and size of your caves as well as as the overall shape of the rock.
Please note that some silicone that holds sheets together will be left hanging in your caves after burning. Simpy cut it off with a knife or just with your hands before you start applying cement.

20130507_182413 by yoipainting, on Flickr

After you are done and happy with cement, you could (as I did) get some artificial pants in there ( or not). Here is the final look. My cichlids absolutely love their caves.

20130603_111525 by yoipainting, on Flickr


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow, what a great idea. I probably wouldn't put the plants like that since they look a bit unrealistic but I love the caves. I think I may just have to make the holes with a knife though since I don't have a blow torch handy...LOL


----------



## yonipainting (Jun 3, 2013)

Believe me, you need a torch. Spend $15 and buy something cheap. You will never get a realistic stone surface without using a flame. BTW, i hung these plants to give fish some privacy  I know it is a bit unrealistic


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

I can deal with $15 but it will be very interesting to see my husband's reaction upon finding out my latest purchase....


----------



## yonipainting (Jun 3, 2013)

Lol, I am sure he will be puzzled.


----------



## Bowfront (Jun 3, 2013)

That is a really cool idea and the finished product looks amazing, including the plants.

.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Really nice idea and the fake plants don't look bad at all. Do the fish use the caves in the higher regions?


----------



## R-DUB (Jun 3, 2007)

I like the BG and the plants! Great build.


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

My question is how hard is it to clean out the caves to get the poop and stuff out of them?


----------



## yonipainting (Jun 3, 2013)

narrow vacuum pipe


----------



## At1Maverick (Mar 7, 2013)

Looks awesome! May I ask what kid of cement you used?


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

Very nice outcome minus the plants personally but I can see why you did it. My main concern would be catching a fish with a net in that tank if and when you needed to. Another easy trick to turning foam into a rocky texture is to spray it with aquarium safe spray paint such as krylon fusion or rustoleums plastic version. It eats away at the foam and you can make deeper nooks and crannies just sraying close and heavier in an area if you like. You do have to cut the rough form of your shapes out though before doing this.


----------



## yonipainting (Jun 3, 2013)

At1Maverick said:


> Looks awesome! May I ask what kid of cement you used?


just a regular cement from Home depot


----------



## yonipainting (Jun 3, 2013)

k7gixxerguy said:


> Very nice outcome minus the plants personally but I can see why you did it. My main concern would be catching a fish with a net in that tank if and when you needed to. Another easy trick to turning foam into a rocky texture is to spray it with aquarium safe spray paint such as krylon fusion or rustoleums plastic version. It eats away at the foam and you can make deeper nooks and crannies just sraying close and heavier in an area if you like. You do have to cut the rough form of your shapes out though before doing this.


Yeah, you can forget about catching the fish in there. Maybe a worm on a hook and a lot of patience


----------

